# PTO clutch will not engage



## gary1071 (Aug 30, 2014)

Toro Time Cutter Z5000, (2007)

so one day my blades just stop working. I have narrowed the issue down but I am now at a loss. 
I have connected a multimeter to the wires going to the PTO, key in run position and PTO switch engaged. It shows no voltage. I take the ground wire and touch it to the frame and it shows 12 volts. So now I check out the PTO switch, the PTO clutch, the ignition switch, solenoid, battery, seat safety switch, diode and fuses, and they are all in good working order. Where do i go from here, (I am now committed to this battle and I refuse to send it to a repair shop even though it may be the death of us both).
thanks, Gary


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 2 wires at the PTO clutch should be brown and black, the brown should have 12v Positive if measured to a ground, the black is a ground if you have 12v from the brown to the frame but not across the brn & blk then the black is broken somewhere between the kill relay and the clutch, if you have a voltage reading between the black and the frame then the black wire is broken between the relay and where it grounds to the frame.


----------

